# 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr



## mario d (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
einer meiner Koi frisst nicht mehr. Sonst war er immer der erste, der am Futter war, und der letzte er mit dem fressen aufgehört hat.

Doch jetzt interessiert ihn das Futter absolut garnicht mehr, er zieht einfach ganz normal weiter seine runden. Er scheuert sich nicht, macht sonst keine außergewöhnlichen sachen, atmet ganz normal. Er ist eigl. die meiste zeit am gründeln. Ein Abstrich habe ich gemacht, kein Befund.

Hatte gedacht, ihm ein Salzbad zu gönnen, damit er sich entspannen kann. Also nur geringe menge, weil ich gelesen habe, das der KOI im salzbad sehr einfach sauerstoff aufnehmen kann, und eine menge mineralien über das salz bekommt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Salzbad ist OK (15 Gramm auf einen Liter, min. 5 Minuten) Aber gib ihm Zeit, es muss nicht immer irgendwas sein.


----------



## DaniJeep (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Hallo Mario!
Wie lange frisst Dein Koi schon nicht mehr? Wenn er sonst fit ist, würd ich auch sagen, gib ihm noch bissl Zeit. Ab und an hat auch mal einer von unseren Dicken nen schlechten Tag, frisst dann nur wie ein Spatz oder gar nicht und in 1-2 Tagen ist alles wieder gut.
LG Dani


----------



## mario d (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Er frisst seit ca. 1 Monat nicht mehr an der Oberfläche.
So gründelt er ja immer fleißig, also verhungern wird er wohl im moment nicht. Nur ich hoffe, das er so ohne große reserven den winter übersteht, wenn er jetzt nichts frisst.


----------



## DaniJeep (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Hallo Mario!
Gibts was neues von Deinem Koi?
LG Dani


----------



## Frankia (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*



mario d schrieb:


> Er frisst seit ca. 1 Monat nicht mehr an der Oberfläche.
> So gründelt er ja immer fleißig, also verhungern wird er wohl im moment nicht. Nur ich hoffe, das er so ohne große reserven den winter übersteht, wenn er jetzt nichts frisst.




Hi Mario,

dann würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall mit Sinkfutter "wheat-germ",  weil leicht verdaulich, füttern und das Futter mit Energie-Plus und Vitaminen anreichern.
Dann kann er wenigsten etwas für den langen Winter ansetzen......................


----------



## holly1357 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

hi,

ich hab auch so nen kandidaten......

wie schon in einem eigenen post geschrieben....

der frist seit juli nicht mehr.... aber hat jetzt auch nicht großartig abgespeckt...... gut die farben ändern sich ein wenig.... ist ein tancho sanke, und der rote fleck wird immer kleiner.... ich denke mal das liegt am fehlenden farbfutter.....

aber er frist halt seit 3 monaten nicht an der oberfläche..... aber irgendwas wird er schon fressen.....

ich hab jetzt auch sinkfutter für die temperaturen uner 6 grad bestellt, schaun wir mal was er dazu sagt.

gruß holly


----------



## mario d (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Melde mich nochmal..
Nichts zu machen, war die richtige entscheidung.
Hab halt die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten, und den WW etwas größer ausfallen lassen. 
Ergebnis:
Frisst wieder ganz normal, wenn auch etwas weniger als die anderen.
Aber allzuviel Fressen sie im moment sowieso nicht (W.T: 14°C.)

Obwohl mir das Fressverhalten im moment ganz gut gefällt, Koi gleiten maiestätisch durch den teich, und wenn ich futter reinwerfe, schwimmen sie sachte zum futter, und fressen ganz gemütlich und lassen sich zeit.

Im sommer war es ein einziges gemätzel ums futter, fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schön, viel zu unruhig.


----------



## Dodi (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: 1 Koi Frisst nichts mehr*

Hallo Mario,

wie schön! 

Manchmal hilft eben abwarten und im Auge behalten - Handeln ist nicht immer nötig.


----------

